# Commencal Supreme DH V3 Zugverlegung und Steuersatz



## Weichi66 (17. Oktober 2015)

Moin Moin,

manche werden vielleicht jetzt die Augen rollen und denken "wieder einer der zu faul ist zum googlen".
Ist nicht der Fall, ich blick einfach wirklich nicht mehr durch.

1. Wie bekommt man den Schaltzug durch den Hinterbau gelegt? Egal von welcher (Schaltwerk- oder Hauptrahmen) Seite, spätestens bei dem Winkel in der Kettenstrebe ist Schluss. Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich den Zug da durch bekomme? (Dasselbe Problem dürfte auch bei der Bremsleitung auftreten)

2. Welcher Steuersatz passt bei Verwendung einer Boxxer (1 1/8" Schaft) in den Rahmen? Hab leider überhaupt keinen Durchblick. Wenn jemand hat, gerne auch ein Shoplink.

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Irvine78 (17. Oktober 2015)

https://vimeopro.com/commencal/commencal-tutorials/video/41500217

beim v3 ist es leicher den zug von der rahmenseite aus reinzudrücken und hinten am schaltwerk rauszupopeln.

falls du den zug nicht duchbekommst gibts noch n super trick; dünne schnur nehmen und beim loch am innenlager in die kettenstrebe rutschen lassen. rahmen senkrecht stellen und am unteren loch (also am schaltwerk) n staubsauger hinhalten bis die schnur wieder rauskommt. mit der schnur dann n dünnen draht durch die strebe ziehen und dann den schaltzug über den draht schieben.

Steuersatz oben ZS44/28,6 unten ZS56/30 steht auch im tech sheet

z.B http://www.trailtoys-shop.de/teile/steuersaetze/7375/dartmoor-astro?c=25

der hat n gabelkonus für 1 1/8 und tapered mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (17. Oktober 2015)

noch n tipp. den blanken gabelschaft im steuerrohr abkleben, der reibt gelegentlich an den leitungen.

link für die steuersatzbezeichnungen; http://shop.acros.de/en/custom/index/sCustom/30


----------



## Weichi66 (18. Oktober 2015)

Okay, erstmal vielen Dank für die Tips!!

Das werd ich gleich mal probieren. Auf senkrecht stellen bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
Ein passender Steuersatz scheint ja recht selten zu sein, hab kaum einen mit solchen Maßen gefunden...
Das mit dem Gabelschaft abkleben hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, werd ich machen wenn der Steuersatz da ist. 

Nochmal Danke für die Mühe!


----------

